# Auction in North Franklin, CT



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

There is a auction this Friday (Jan. 23) in North Franklin, CT. I have never been to this one, but I have heard that there you sit in a auditorium and there is a big plexiglass window in front and it is heated. I am 99.9% sure that we are going. If anyone is interested in going, then post here. My cell # is 570-760-6560.


http://www.petrowskyauctioneers.com/


Jason


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

A nice warm auction?.....never heard of such a thing.

I think I will be working Friday.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy you will travel 2 hours past us for an auction but won't drop in for a sandwich ??????


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> Boy you will travel 2 hours past us for an auction but won't drop in for a sandwich ??????


That is because you didn't invite me :bangin:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

You seem to have short term memory loss


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Rino you going to the auction to sell equipment or buy it?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

ruskent said:


> Rino you going to the auction to sell equipment or buy it?



Not at this one, we just bought 2 pieces in the past few months. We are just going because we enjoy them. Of course, you never know, we may come away with something.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah it is alright, but they also have some internet bidding there. So every one there is not representive of all bidders. Southern auto just got into equip. auctions, but you have to have a dealers lic to get in there. They (petrowsky) tend to be a really good auction, but some people get caught up in the bidding and go past what they want (or should) to spend. Have fun.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> you sit in a auditorium and there is a big plexiglass window in front and it is heated.
> http://www.petrowskyauctioneers.com/
> 
> Jason


 
I dont know about that Jason. I've been to Petrowskis auctions a few times and its held in the great out doors. I'd Bbring the isulated coverallsand boots:laughing:

Honestly though, its been a few years since the last one i went to, but thats what I remember. 

I was going to meet someone in New Hampshire to take a look at a piece of equipment, but if I decide to do the auction, i'll give you a call.


----------



## BradB (Jan 16, 2009)

I am located a couple of towns over from the auction site in North Franklin. In the past couple of years, they have changed alot, they do have an indoor facility with an elevated ramp with a glass overhead door. Nice weather, door up, bad weather, door down. Everything that moves under its own power crosses the ramp. The other stuff is sometimes done outside where it sits or in the indoor facility on large plasmas (I think the weather plays a role in which they choose). No reason you shouldn't be able to enjoy the entire auction without a coat. Nice to attend, but I miss the deals to be gotten if you were willing to tough out miserable weather. There looks to be a decent amount of clean equipment going this time. Alot of it is from a local Kobelco dealer going out. Enjoy.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I dont know about that Jason. I've been to Petrowskis auctions a few times and its held in the great out doors. I'd Bbring the isulated coverallsand boots:laughing:
> 
> Honestly though, its been a few years since the last one i went to, but thats what I remember.
> 
> I was going to meet someone in New Hampshire to take a look at a piece of equipment, but if I decide to do the auction, i'll give you a call.


They just installed the plexi-glass window last year.

Anyway, I can't go. I have to meet a guy tomorrow about a sewer job.


----------

